
How to Avoid Embarrassing Yourself in an Argument – Jordan Peterson - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS9W-wlJHPA
======
peter_d_sherman
1:49 Jordan Peterson deals with so-you're-saying trap

2:39 Jordan Peterson deals with the "assuming the sale"

5:30 Jordan Peterson deals with the smash technique

7:08 But don't straw man the other person's ideas though

7:47 And visual imagery can also help

8:25 You can show them that they're already agreeing with you

------
microwavecamera
Step 1: Don't be Jordan Peterson

